# wild grapes



## smker (Aug 26, 2013)

night before last out walking my dog and i noticed the wild grapes growing in a tree were ripe and ready to harvest
not a whole lot but each one of these has alot more flavor then the regular grapes.
no idea yet on what ill make them into so ill probly vac pac and freeze for later use.













wild grapes 1.PNG



__ smker
__ Aug 26, 2013


















wild grapes.PNG



__ smker
__ Aug 26, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2013)

They look good.....  Pick them off of the stems now or it will be a PITA later....  I know.....   Dave


----------



## smker (Aug 27, 2013)

hello there, these are really good,  just one of these are like eating 2 or 3 concord grapes at once,  i was just wondering in what way its better taking the stems off now rather then later.


----------

